

U.S. government is poised to withdraw longstanding warnings about cholesterol - maalyex
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/wonkblog/wp/2015/02/10/feds-poised-to-withdraw-longstanding-warnings-about-dietary-cholesterol/

======
mrfusion
I'm still confused on what the thinking on saturated fat is. does anyone know?
I keep hearing how healthy coconut oil is but isn't that saturated fat?

What about cream? Bacon?

~~~
prostoalex
Increased consumption does lead to higher levels of cholesterol, but the link
between high levels of cholesterol and heart disease is (at this point)
questionable.

Most of the studies about the latter link have been done around the time when
scientists did not distinguish between HDL and LDL, and currently the
scientific status quo progressed towards recognizing two sub-types of LDL -
big fluffy one (harmless) and tiny one (plaque-forming and dangerous). As
there's no good way to measure fluffy vs tiny LDL, there's no good studies on
it either.

The book "Good Calories, Bad Calories" provides a good overview.

------
dzdt
The popular press is completely useless regarding nutritional science -- every
study is reported in absolutist and exagerated fashion. But even the science
is in pretty poor shape, as this move points out. Expert consensus as embodied
in recommendations like the cholesterol limit are founded on the basis of slim
evidence and maintained by inertia.

